

Russian Cyber Attack Targets Pentagon Email Systems: Officials - bootload
http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/cyberattack-pentagons-joint-staff-emails-take-system-offline-n405321

======
bootload
_" The officials said the suspected Russian hackers coordinated the cyber
attack via social media accounts."_

The Email system described here is not linked to the secure network?

